# Desktop machining center (cnc) Great for Beginners hobbyist and prototyping



## mysterysniper (Aug 6, 2021)

SHARIFF DMC2: Desktop CNC
					

Machine metal on your desktop with a high power, super rigid CNC




					www.kickstarter.com
				



this is the website https://www.shariffdmc.com/
I do not have anything to do with this company or product.
This would be great for the hobbyist cnc'r and beginner.
This machine will do all materials hard and soft.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 6, 2021)

Cool! I want one
-M


----------

